# Tropical Ice "C" Version



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

I don't hang around in this thread very much at all because my last two attempts at real DIY didn't go very well. However mini DIY seems to be working for me... and whats "Mini DIY" you ask?

Well Mini DIY is taking juices you love and mixing them.

It all started some time back when I took plain Menthol Ice and added Coconut concentrate to it and Tropical Ice was born... it then went main stream and continues to be one of Vapour Mountain top sellers.

My next attempt was last week when I took a soon to hit the market Coffee Shake juice that has HUGE potential and mixed it with the new Lemon Creams (Creamy Lemon Biscuit) and Lemon Creams Dripped in Coffee was born for me.

So today I want a Tropical Ice version that I can use in some of my Sub Ohm tanks... straight Tropical Ice is way to powerful to go straight into a tank... I'm still playing with the mix of adding PG/VG and a little extra coconut concentrate to it and so far so good...

Tropical Ice "C" version is being born as we speak!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

The Steam Engine on the Snow Wolf 200W with Tropical Ice "C".

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Loving the posts and the pics @Rob Fisher !
There is so much to be gained regarding tweaking juices slightly.
For me, its my bottle of VM menthol concentrate and my PG/VG zero nic bottle - that way I can do quite a bit of tinkering - with some decent results

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (21/12/15)

That how my diy started, your next step would be to order every concentrate you can get and go mad by making a lot of crap juice and a few gems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/15)

Remember gents, 'caring is sharing'.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

